# مع القديسين !!!!!!!



## Dona Nabil (25 ديسمبر 2007)

أن سير القديسين هى أمثله لعمل الايمان ... فهى تقدم لنا نماذج فى الجهاد والنسك والفضائل ..ينبغى علينا أن نتعلم منها ونقتدى بها ولا تقتصر قراءتها على مجرد المعرفه .
عندما سألت عذراء النشيد حبيبها :- 
+ أخبرنى يا من تحبه نفسى ..أين ترعى أين تربض عند الظهيره ؟؟؟
جاء الرد سريعاً من أصدقائها : -
+ ان كنت لا تعرفى أيتها الجميله بين النساء فأخرجى بين النساء فأخرجى على أثار الغنم وارعى جداءك عند مسااكن الرعاه .
فمن هى الجميله الا النفس البشريه التى تبحث عن حبيبها ومن هو الحبيب الا الراعى الا الصالح ربنا يسوع المسيح وما آثار الغنم الا سير الشهداء والقديسين اللذين سبقونا .
وقد قال مار اسحق السريانى ( شهية جداً هى أخبار القديسين فى مسامع الودعاء كالماء للغروس الجدد فلتكن مرسومه عندك صورة تدبير الله مع القدماء ..كالآدويه الكريمه للعين الضعيفه ..واحفظ ذكرهم عندك فى أوقات النهار وتفكر لتحتكم ( أى تتعلم الحكمه ) منهم ) .
فمن هم الودعاء الذين أشار اليهم ماراسحق سوى النفوس المتواضعه التائبه الساهره ..باحثه عن خلاصها مقتفيه آثار خطى القديسين وفضائلهم (أثار الغنم ) .
حقاً ان سير القديسين العطره شيقه جداً ..وتجعلنا نشتااق الى  التشبه بهم وأن نسلك على غرارهم فيكونوا بمثابة المرشدين والمعلمين لنا ..لآنهم قطعوا الطريق واجتازوه بنجاح .. هؤلاء القديسين الذين أرضوا الرب وكانوا باستمرار فى مكان الجهاد والحب والتضحيه .. فى صلاة وحب وسهر ودموع وأصوام وصلب للذات ..حتى بلغوا درجات روحانيه عاليه جداً ..لا يشعرون فيها أنهم محتاجين الى أى شىء من اهتمامات الجسد وحتى النوم تحول عندهم الى هذيذ وصلاه قلبيه ....لذلك وصل بعضهم الى درجة السياااحه .
اتمنى ان نتمثل بسير القديسين العطره وان نحاول ان نسير على دربهم فى حبهم الكبير للمسيح ....صلواااات كل القديسين تكون معاكم ....أمين .


----------



## candy shop (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: مع القديسين !!!!!!!*

اتمنى ان نتمثل بسير القديسين العطره وان نحاول ان نسير على دربهم فى حبهم الكبير للمسيح ....صلواااات كل القديسين تكون معاكم ....أمين 

موضوع جميل اوى يا دونا

ربنا يبارك حياتك يا قمر​


----------



## adel baket (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: مع القديسين !!!!!!!*

_الله دونا على موضوعك الرائع المغذى للروح_
_والرب يبارك تعب محبتك_​


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: مع القديسين !!!!!!!*



w_candyshop_s قال:


> اتمنى ان نتمثل بسير القديسين العطره وان نحاول ان نسير على دربهم فى حبهم الكبير للمسيح ....صلواااات كل القديسين تكون معاكم ....أمين
> 
> موضوع جميل اوى يا دونا
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك يا قمر​



ميرررسى يا كاندى  وصلو ات القديسين تكون معاكى .....أمين .


----------



## اميره الحياه (25 فبراير 2008)

بطلب من ربنا ان امش   مثل  خطوات القدسين


----------



## Meriamty (28 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: مع القديسين !!!!!!!*



الله يا دونا موضوع راائع جداااا 

بركة صلواتهم وشفاعتهم تكون معاكى و معنا جميعا  امين 


​


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مع القديسين !!!!!!!*



adel baket قال:


> _الله دونا على موضوعك الرائع المغذى للروح_
> _والرب يبارك تعب محبتك_​



ميرررسى يا عادل على التعليق وربنا يباركك .


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (10 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مع القديسين !!!!!!!*

موضوع جميل ومفيد جداً ، شكراً لأختنا الحبيبة دونا نبيل.

وذلك يذكرنى بصديق نشيط، كان يسافر لأى مكان يسمع عن قديس فيه ، وكان يفيدنا جداً بما رآه منه ، وبالطبع كان هو المستفيد الأول .
++ عشرة القديسين جميلة جداً ، بما يفوق الخيال . 
++  عشرة القديسين الحاليين على الأرض ، تقودنا لعشرة القديسين المنتقلين فى السماء ، فتجعل الأرض كأنها قطعة من السماء .


----------



## اطلب العلم (10 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مع القديسين !!!!!!!*

مشكورررررررررر خيو

ومنكم نستفيد

تحياتي...

التوقيع المسلمة


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مع القديسين !!!!!!!*



اميره الحياه قال:


> بطلب من ربنا ان امش   مثل  خطوات القدسين



ربنا يباركك ..... ميرررسى لمروورك .


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مع القديسين !!!!!!!*



Meriamty قال:


> الله يا دونا موضوع راائع جداااا
> 
> بركة صلواتهم وشفاعتهم تكون معاكى و معنا جميعا  امين
> 
> ...



ميررسى يا ميريام على مرورك وربنا يبارك حيااتك بشفاعة كل القديسين ...أمين .


----------



## وليم تل (31 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مع القديسين !!!!!!!*

شكرا دونا
على الموضوع الجميل
وتعب محبتك
مودتى​


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مع القديسين !!!!!!!*



مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> موضوع جميل ومفيد جداً ، شكراً لأختنا الحبيبة دونا نبيل.
> 
> وذلك يذكرنى بصديق نشيط، كان يسافر لأى مكان يسمع عن قديس فيه ، وكان يفيدنا جداً بما رآه منه ، وبالطبع كان هو المستفيد الأول .
> ++ عشرة القديسين جميلة جداً ، بما يفوق الخيال .
> ++  عشرة القديسين الحاليين على الأرض ، تقودنا لعشرة القديسين المنتقلين فى السماء ، فتجعل الأرض كأنها قطعة من السماء .



ميرررسى يا مكرم على مرورك الرائع والمفيد وربنا يباركك.


----------



## وليم تل (5 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مع القديسين !!!!!!!*

حقا دونا نبيل
فسير القديسين هى نبراسنا 
للحياة الابدية
ودمتى بود​


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (7 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مع القديسين !!!!!!!*

amen .. thx dona honey


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مع القديسين !!!!!!!*



اطلب العلم قال:


> مشكورررررررررر خيو
> 
> ومنكم نستفيد
> 
> ...



أشكر مرورك واتمنى لكى الاستفاده الكامله من منتدانا .


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مع القديسين !!!!!!!*



وليم تل قال:


> شكرا دونا
> على الموضوع الجميل
> وتعب محبتك
> مودتى​



ميرررررسى يا وليم و نورت الموضوع ..ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مع القديسين !!!!!!!*



وليم تل قال:


> حقا دونا نبيل
> فسير القديسين هى نبراسنا
> للحياة الابدية
> ودمتى بود​



ميررررسى يا وليممم  وصلوات القديسين تكون معاك  ....أمييين .


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مع القديسين !!!!!!!*



عاشقة دجلة قال:


> amen .. thx dona honey



ميرررسى يا حبيبتى على مرورك وربنا يباركك .


----------

